# Wine - Stocking Up Near Santander



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Good morning all,

After touring Portugal and northern Spain we return on the ferry from Santander.

Can you recommend where we should buy our wine near the port. We prefer most of it to be in 3 or 5 litre boxes to save weight, not rattle and to stop breakages.

Many thanks
Kenp


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Must say I always use the supermarkets, even when the booze runs were all the rage in Calais, I rarely purchase boxes, as I like variety.

I have never had a bottle break in transit.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

There is a shop in the ferry port,selling 5ltr boxes at a reasonable price when we were there in october.

Les


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Steve & Elaine, I too like variety which I can get through buying 30 to 40 boxes. Forty 3 litre boxes weigh about 120kg whereas 120 litres in bottles is about 240 kg - hence I buy boxes abroad and bottles at home.

Les, I must have missed your shop in the ferry port when I was last there. Was it before or after passport control?

Kenp


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

kenp said:


> Thanks Steve & Elaine, I too like variety which I can get through buying 30 to 40 boxes. Forty 3 litre boxes weigh about 120kg whereas 120 litres in bottles is about 240 kg - hence I buy boxes abroad and bottles at home.
> 
> Les, I must have missed your shop in the ferry port when I was last there. Was it before or after passport control?
> 
> Kenp


Hi Kenp
When you drive into the parking / waiting area for your ferry,there is a building directly in front of you which has a cafe and shop as well as the ticket office.
Also you can leave your mh there and go for a walk in Santander.

Les


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

kenp,

Although the shop in the ferry port holds a goodish selection of bottles....you are sure to be able to get any of the wines cheaper in the supermarkets before reaching the port. We were there last week and a bottle of Smirnoffs Red was 11Euros in the ferry shop....it was 6.90 Euros at the local Carrefour !!...just an example !!

BTW....the choccie in the shop is very expensive...but still cheaper than on-board the ferry !!

Jenny


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Les, I know exactly where you mean and I'll check it out.
Kenp


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Jenny,

Thank you for your suggestion of Carrefour. I have now googled the one's in Santander and found the biggest at Pena Castillo on the Western fringe of Santander which I will try. The one I found some years ago was just off the S20 and so much smaller.

Kenp


----------

